# Florida



## paul mattox (May 21, 2006)

Pollination hives available for any location in florida. Call Dallas Mattox @ 352-494-1877.


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

St. Joe Valley Apiaries
Scott Barnes
1800 Hives
Phone 269-506-5039


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

500+ colonies available for pollinatio in Fl from Nov until April....price varies with location and time. Rick at 859-304-3103


----------



## paul mattox (May 21, 2006)

200+ hives available for any location in florida. Call Dallas Mattox @ 352-494-1877.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

*Pollination contracts open*

Pollination contracts available for the coming year in Northcentral Florida & South GA. We have give or take 1000 double hivebodies ready to go. Contact Janice or Robert Mathis @ 352 493-2371 after 5 pm or e-mail [email protected]for more information.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

*Orlando sideliner has several hives for pollination*

I am a small sideline hobbyist. I have 14 hives now.

I know that is too small a number to be useful for most real agricultural pollination jobs, but if anyone out there just needed a few and happened also to be close to me - maybe we could work it out.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Looking for pollination contracts for blueberrys in feb/mar 2010. 500 colonies available....rate depends on location and number of colonies. Nice big healthy colonies. Call Rick @ 859-304-3103


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------



## imperialbees (Jan 30, 2011)

100+ strong hives for pollination available in Florida . If you have any questions please contact: 
Andrey Romanyuk at 941 914-5830


----------



## Jgabbert (Jun 2, 2012)

100 plus hives available June 2013 for pollination in West coast of Florida. Call Jim 941-915-6674


----------



## DrewApiaries (Feb 9, 2015)

South Georgia & North Florida Pollination Services...







_*Breeding Extraordinary Honeybees Since 1957!*_
Pollination in all other states/areas are welcomed by semi loads only.
We take a very professional approach to pollinating your crops with high quality hives.
After placing your hive reservation early in the year, beehives are ready for drop off same or next day of your phone call. 
Our hives are strong & healthy bees with a young proven queen housed in good ten frame equipment on 4-way pallets.
We welcome any and all questions! Quotes are never a problem!
Please call 229-794-2564 (5am-9pm EST) or visit www.DrewApiaries.com


----------



## JessL (Feb 5, 2014)

300+ Hives available for pollination in North Florida and South Georgia. Rate based on location and number of colonies needed.
Langston's Apiaries 850-962-2470


----------



## heritagebeefarm (Mar 7, 2016)

Bee Pollination throughout Florida. Please read more and contact us from our website.
Honeybee Pollination Services | Quality Hives | Heritage Bee Farm


Chris 
HERITAGE BEE FARM


----------

